# tuna caught in the surf



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Been a while yall. but I'm back!
Anybody heard about the tuna caught in the surf at hte obx ? I heard a lady hooked it and her husband had to wrestle him in.

FISH (finally in saltwater heaven)


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

35 lb yellow fin caught by hand in a little pond between beach and ocean. man and woman were fishing when it was spotted in the pond. capt. marty reported it on his radio program, (94.5 7:20 every day for approx 5 mins.). the fish was caught by hand last tues. morn.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

What? Anybody know more details? There's a story here that needs to be told, because if people are noodling for tuna something funky is going on.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

sand flea said:


> ....if people are noodling for tuna something funky is going on.


... I can just picture it.


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*Yellowfin in the surf*

Three years ago I was fishing for stripers on the south side of OI when this guy comes up the beach with a yellowfin he had caught about 200 yards south of us. He didn't know what it was, thought it was some sort of funny looking striper. None of us could believe he had caught the fish in the surf. But he sure didn't drag it down on the beach from a fish store because it was still flopping.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

How big was it? Had he caught it on a lure or dig he just drag it out of the wash?


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*IF it was actually caught from the surf Capt Kim,*

during striper time, it was most likely a small bluefin, which can be kinda' hard to distiguish from a yellowfin when they're small. They tolerate a much cooler water temp than yellowfins, and don't mind being in shallow water. There are a dozen or so hooked every year down here on the Stretch 50's, right behind the bar looking for stripers.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I've heard about people fighting stripers, that all the suden get spooled in like 5 secs  after something from the deep eats their striper.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Teddy*

Been told that as well,hasn't happened to me as of yet,but sure hope it does someday,imagine hooking what you think is a striper and gettin dumped..


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Capt David Wilson on the Godspeed*

..out of Teach's Lair Marina chose not to go to Morehead for the silly 2 day January Giant Bluefin opening two winters ago, because he had a man book him for 5 days here over that time, to either Rockfish if the weather was bad, or go after yellowfins if it was decent.

January 2nd, hooked a fish over 80 inches in *17 feet of water on the beach in front of Avon* , fought the fish on the stretch with a TLD 20 for 5 hours, had taken the dart off the boat because he wasn't going to Morehead, looked at the fish 8 feet behind the transom 5 times, ended up 18 miles off the beach, wind was blowing west and increased to 35 knots and they broke him off.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Roy from Teaches was by the shop the other day. He brought David with him,we were talking about Arch's marlin. He was telling a story about a captian yrs back,that had something similar happen. The man tells a pretty good story,gonna have to get him to tell me that one as well.  

I'd imagine a big bluefin on a 20 WOULD KICK YOUR ARSE!!


----------

